# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [bd] La tour Sombre en BD

## Higestromm

Avis aux fan de Roland de Gilead, la tour sombre est en cours de ralisation sous forme de bande dessine.

http://www.stephenking.com/pages/news/dt_marvel/

C'est marvel qui s'occupe de tout ca et les planches que j'ai pu voir ici me paraissent prometteuses...

Affaire  suivre...

----------


## Satch

Hmmm a a l'air drlement sympa a.

Je me demandais justement quand cette saga allait tre porte sur un autre support.

J'en suis au 3me volume, et depuis le dbut je me dis que a peut vraiment tre adapt en srie, en films ou autre chose avec succs si c'est bien fait.

----------


## JFKen

Cool ! Moi je dois attaquer le tome 6 (le tome 5 tant un rsum des 4 1ers + qq "bonus"), mais ils ne l'ont pas sortis en format poche, par contre ils on rdit le tout dans un chouette format (mais moi je prefere le pocket).

La BD a l'air sympa,  quand une trilogie (au moins !  lol) au cin ?  ::aie::

----------


## Satch

> Cool ! Moi je dois attaquer le tome 6 (le tome 5 tant un rsum des 4 1ers + qq "bonus"), mais ils ne l'ont pas sortis en format poche


Heuuu les 4 et 5 sont dj en format poche ?

----------


## Higestromm

> le tome 5 tant un rsum des 4 1ers + qq "bonus"


Pas vraiment, en quoi tu trouve que le 5 (les loups de la calla) n'est qu'un rsum ?

----------


## BugFactory

C'est plutt le 4 qui est un gros flash back, mais qui concerne des vnements antrieurs au tome 1.

Je me demande si la bd suivra l'ordre chronologique o celui des livres? On peut se le demander, au vu du commentaire "A man's quest begins with a boy's test" sur la couverture.

----------


## Higestromm

Daprs ce que j en ai entendu, l'histoire de la BD se fera chronologiquement. 

C'est un peu dommage car ca enleve un peu du mystere qui tourne autour du pass de Roland.

Enfin on verra bien  ::):

----------


## Satch

Du nouveau :

La bd sortira en France aux ditions du Soleil  partir de septembre 2007.
C'est une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle... Je redoute le prix de cette dition.

----------


## Higestromm

Bah moi j'achete trs peu de BD alors je suis pret  y mettre le prix... Encore faut-il qu'ils aient pas dnaturer l'univers de Roland au passage.

J'avoue avoir un peu peur que Marvel nous sorte une srie ou l'action pur serait dominante et le background bacl.

Enfin bref comme tous les fan d'un livre qui change de support, je vais tre assez exigeant.

----------


## KibitO

Peut-tre que je l'apprcierai mieux en BD  ::mouarf::

----------


## Dia_FR

le dessin a l'air sympa en tout cas

enfin perso j'aime assez ce genre l, de ce que j'ai vu voir sur le lien donn plus haut

----------


## jbrasselet

> Du nouveau :
> 
> La bd sortira en France aux ditions du Soleil  partir de septembre 2007.
> C'est une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle... Je redoute le prix de cette dition.


Bon on est en septembre, quelqu'un a une date plus prcise? J'ai vaguement regard sur le net mais tant au boulot je ne peux pas trop surfer  ::?:

----------


## Higestromm

J'ai cherch longuement et toujours pas de date de sortie... 

Y a mme des forums qui annoncent que finalement c'est pas les ditions soleil qui se chargeraient de la version francaise...

Conclusion : c'est vraiment nimporte quoi  :;):

----------


## Satch

J'ai vu de tout et n'importe quoi : Report  janvier 2008, un recueil de 6 tomes, ou 2 de 3 tomes, etc.

Il n'y a aucune communication autour de ce projet.

----------


## Higestromm

Le chapitre 1 est lisible gratuitement en ligne  ::): 

ca se passe ICI

----------


## granquet

pas terrible, surtout le passage



> Fatal error: Cannot use string offset as an array in /var/www/sites/toolbox/smarty/templates_c/%%04/04D/04DD02FA%%mdc_individual_issue.tmpl.htm.php on line 49


 ::aie:: 

j'espere qu'ils vont rparer rapidement  ::(:

----------


## Higestromm

En effet :/

Bah moi j'ai eu l'occasion de le lire et j'aime beaucoup  ::): 

Ca ne remplace videmment pas les livres originaux mais c'est relativement bien foutu.

----------


## Higestromm

http://www.amazon.fr/Tour-Sombre-1-P...4453971&sr=8-2

Bon bah je crois que je vais me laisser tent  ::):

----------


## jbrasselet

Alors tu t'es laiss tent?
J'irais  la fnac ce WE sinon pour voir ^^

----------


## Higestromm

Oui j'ai craqu et je ne suis pas du du tout. Le langage de l'entre deux mondes a t conserv et perssonellement je suis rentr dans l'univers de roland ds la 3 me page  ::): 

D'un poin de vue graphique c'est nikel, mme si certaines actions sont un peu confuse pour celui qui ne connais pas l'histoire. Notamment la prise de bec entre le Ka tet de roland et les grands chasseur de cercueil au Bar K.

Au final, cette BD est un trs bon complment aux livres  ::): 

Vivement la suite  :;):

----------


## Satch

Je me suis laiss tenter aussi. Et je suis ra-vi.

Alors videmment, comme toute adaptation d'un livre, il y a des dceptions. Notamment en ce qui concerne la tte des persos. Je n'imaginais absolument pas Cort de cette manire.
J'ai un peu peur de la manire dont va tre dessine la trame, parce que j'en ai une image bien prcise dans mon esprit et j'ai peur que a me casse un peu le mythe.
Je reste aussi un poil sceptique sur le fait de respecter l'ordre chronologique.

Mais en tous cas, on rentre trs vite dans cet univers. Je me demande par contre si quelqu'un qui n'a pas lu les livres y comprendrait quelque chose.
Je teste sur ma femme et je vous redis  :;): 

PS : J'adore le personnage de Jonas. lui par contre il est exactement comme je l'imaginais.

----------


## Dia_FR

j'ai pas lu les bouquins et j'ai bien aim la BD, j'ai pas eu de mal  entrer dans l'univers et l'histoire  ::):

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon ben je vais nuancer vos avis moi.

Je l'ai achet hier soir et lu quasi direct.
Ma premire impression une fois avoir ferm l'ouvrage : mouais bof.

Bon une analyse plus concrte :
- Ca va trop vite, il manque plein de choses et il y a des erreurs : bon bien sur on ne peut pas tout mettre dans une bd donc pour les choses zapp j'avouerais que je peux laisser passer. Mais par contre le raccourci avec Pat Delgado je ne peux pas accepter.
- Les dessins sont beaux : l rien  dire. Bonne finition, j'aime assez les couleurs. Une petite nuance, je suis du de la vgtation de la baronnie de Mejis. Il me semble que c'est un endroit verdoyant et tout ce qu'on en voit c'est des formes un peu trange.
- L'aspect des personnages : J'aime pas Cort, j'aime pas les moustaches des diffrents adultes( ::aie:: ). J'aime bien Alain et Cuthbert. J'aime bien Roland jeune. Je trouve qu'il fait trop bien portant dans le dsert. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, normalement il est plutt maigre.
- J'ai lu que le dbut du premier appendice mais a me semblait pas trop mal.

Je pense que ma dception vient du fait que cela fasse trop "comic" et que j'aurais aim une vraie BD  ::mouarf:: 

A voir dans la suite...

----------


## Higestromm

> - Ca va trop vite, il manque plein de choses et il y a des erreurs : bon bien sur on ne peut pas tout mettre dans une bd donc pour les choses zapp j'avouerais que je peux laisser passer. Mais par contre le raccourci avec Pat Delgado je ne peux pas accepter.


Oui en effet, j'aurais le mme reproche  faire. D'un autre cot, difficile de s'attarder de trop sur cette saga,  moins de prvoir le double ou le triple de livres. Donc dcu mais pas trop car je m'y attendais. De plus, si vraiment je veux tous les dtails, on aura beau faire ce que l'on veux, il faut relire le livre, le vrai  ::): 




> - Les dessins sont beaux : l rien  dire. Bonne finition, j'aime assez les couleurs. Une petite nuance, je suis du de la vgtation de la baronnie de Mejis. Il me semble que c'est un endroit verdoyant et tout ce qu'on en voit c'est des formes un peu trange.


+ 1 pour la vgtation de la barronie de Mejis. Ceci dit on la vois trs peu pour le moment (sauf de nuit) donc cela peut changer je pense. Cela sera mme un passage oblig par la suite pour bien montrer le contraste entre ce que le ka-tt de Roland voit et ce que l'on essai de leurs montrer.




> - L'aspect des personnages : J'aime pas Cort, j'aime pas les moustaches des diffrents adultes(). J'aime bien Alain et Cuthbert. J'aime bien Roland jeune. Je trouve qu'il fait trop bien portant dans le dsert. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, normalement il est plutt maigre.


Ahhhh Cort... Je crois bien que personne ne l'aurait imaginer comme cela en fait  ::): 

En fait tous les dfauts que tu annonces, je m'y attendais un peu avant de le lire donc je n'ai pas t du.

----------

